# North Wales Snowdonia A5 Bethesda - Capel Curig



## 4NT5 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm still new to wild camping, but I'm booked in to ZipWorld in Snowdonia early on a Sunday in April, I'll be with the wife and two kids - 5 and 13yrs old.
I can see there's quite a few rural laybys and the like at the northern end of the A5 which look ideal in terms of location, one in particular on a smaller road running parallel to the A5.
Does anyone know how busy these get and if the A5 is noisy during the night as I have a pop top, so needs to be quiet really.


Any other secret locations I should know about?

Many thanks

Ants


----------



## Beemer (Feb 15, 2017)

I asked something very similar earlier, but there does not seem to be any wilding spots.
I wonder if Zip World would allow an overnight stay?
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/60148-overnighting-zip-world-bethesda.html


----------



## 4NT5 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks you. might take a look at the campsites as I'll have the rug rats with me


----------



## Roger Haworth (Feb 15, 2017)

How about this? Just up the hill from Bethesda on the back road. It's a Wild Camping POI:

Google Maps

P.S. My wife used to live in Bethesda - we called the back road up the pass that this POI is situated on "The Hairy Road" - well worth a visit if your van is reasonably small!


----------



## chipvan (Feb 15, 2017)

As we live in North Wales and regularly travel and stay in our motorhome in that area, one of the best places on the A5 to stay overnight is Betws y Coed, the car park at the back of the train station is owned by Snowdonia National Park and has parking areas marked for Motorhomes and it doesn't cost much for the pay and display ticket, it's nice and quiet at night and just the right distance to walk to the town for a meal or a pint. POI CU Betws y Coed   

The picture below is off a POI called LR Llyrn Ogwen, a spot on the A5 which we regularly stop at for lunch on the way back from Anglesey or Bangor.  It's a large layby which is just off the main road (A5) with a nice view, never stopped there over night but there is always Motorhomes parked there when we stop for a break?


----------



## 4NT5 (Feb 28, 2017)

thanks for the tips, got a couple of spots in mind now.


----------



## alcam (Feb 28, 2017)

chipvan said:


> As we live in North Wales and regularly travel and stay in our motorhome in that area, one of the best places on the A5 to stay overnight is Betws y Coed, the car park at the back of the train station is owned by Snowdonia National Park and has parking areas marked for Motorhomes and it doesn't cost much for the pay and display ticket, it's nice and quiet at night and just the right distance to walk to the town for a meal or a pint. POI CU Betws y Coed
> 
> The picture below is off a POI called LR Llyrn Ogwen, a spot on the A5 which we regularly stop at for lunch on the way back from Anglesey or Bangor.  It's a large layby which is just off the main road (A5) with a nice view, never stopped there over night but there is always Motorhomes parked there when we stop for a break?



Stayed there last year , good urban stop


----------



## Wisewoman (Feb 28, 2017)

Possibly not relevant but as you are visiting zip wire I thought id let you know about the excellent Llangorse activity centre in the to NE corner of the Brecons Beacons. They are OK with you overnighting in their car park. It's a really great indoor climbing (and more) centre. 

I also thoroughly recommend the Usk reservoir WC site which  is on our map and not too far from there. 
It's a dark sky site too and I stayed there with my 6 year old a couple of weeks ago -  one of the quietest and darkest nights I ever spent anywhere !


----------

